# Who can tell me about Sterling Trucks?



## CConcreteEx (Oct 19, 2010)

We're looking into a new dump truck. Came across this one but we have never owned a sterling. To me, it's more about the motor than the maker. We've had Macks, Internationals, and many more. Can someone give me some feedback, please? 
Thanks! 

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/hvo/4776840174.html


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe some useful info here:

http://www.sterlingtrucks.com/


----------



## CConcreteEx (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks Griz! More from an owner perspective though. Everyone makes the best truck on the market! Ha


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Sterling trucks are fine.

The add is pretty vague and leaves me with quite a few questions.

What year is it?
What engine is in it?
Jake brake?
Why does it have a new dump bed and all the hardware?
What was the truck used for before?
The front bumper is bent and straitened a few times, why?

New paint can cover a lot of trouble. I'd be looking really hard at the frame of that truck.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't even think Sterling was still around


----------



## CConcreteEx (Oct 19, 2010)

tgeb said:


> Sterling trucks are fine.
> 
> The add is pretty vague and leaves me with quite a few questions.
> 
> ...



I called and asked all those questions. It's 99 BTW. Sounds like a great deal. If we chose to go further I'm going to have a great Mechanic stop by and go through it before I go myself. I've just never talked to anyone who's owned one.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Looks like they stop building them in March of 2009. See a few around ,but that is all I know about them.


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

All about the motor..Don't personally have one but it has a cat. Im looking for a mixer and defiantly want to go with a cat. They are easy to get parts and reliable. people aren't afraid to work on them either.
As far as sterling goes no idea


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

It's all about the motor/tranny combo. I've got a GMC with the Cat 3116 and Allison MT653, it's a heck of a lot more truck than the same year GMC with the gas big block and a 5spd manual.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

I know a guy who has 2 sterlings. He has had no problems with them. He has been looking for a 4th truck and said he can't believe how much used Macks, Kenworths etc. are going for due to new truck emissions requirements.


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

Upchuck said:


> I know a guy who has 2 sterlings. He has had no problems with them. He has been looking for a 4th truck and said he can't believe how much used Macks, Kenworths etc. are going for due to new truck emissions requirements.


Let alone all the problems that were created with new emissions requirements.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Aren't they just a ford? Im almost positive the smaller ones are, like 1.5 tons and 2 tons


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

They are pretty much fords. That is one long a$$ tandem dump. Has it always been a dump truck? Check the axle weights to see how much you can haul with it, it might be pretty light. Make sure it has a double frame like the heavier dump trucks.

There is a reason why the other brands hold value, they are built quite a bit heavier. We've had good luck with Mack's, they usually don't break speed records but they stay together.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

We have a Mack and Freightliner. Mack is like a tank, freightliner is a limo. Great on road, not great off road. Also, definitely look at what it can carry. They def. are the same as Fords.


----------



## CConcreteEx (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback! Seems like they arent very common...? 
Waiting on a quote from someone else before we go any further but im liking all the feedback!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Did you check on eBay?


----------



## CConcreteEx (Oct 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Did you check on eBay?


A little but im trying to keep it somewhat local or at least a neighboring state at worst.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Try this link, you can set the distance from your location, it will scan craigslist and ebay for you.

http://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## CConcreteEx (Oct 19, 2010)

tgeb said:


> Try this link, you can set the distance from your location, it will scan craigslist and ebay for you.
> 
> http://www.searchtempest.com/


Thanks!


----------



## concrete2013 (Nov 6, 2014)

I would register with Ritchie brothers and check out the auctions.


----------

